# בית המדרש



## CVDM

Hi, I just heard someone pronounce בית המדרש as ha-bes medresh. I think there are two mistakes here: the ha should have been before מדרש, not בית. The second is that he pronounced the ת as "s". Is this mistake common in modern Hebrew? I think it only occurs when ת is the final letter of the word.


----------



## slus

Could have been Yiddish and not Hebrew. 
I don't know about the placing of the ha, but in Yiddish ת is often pronounced as ס.


----------



## Drink

In traditional Ashkenazi pronunciation, the ת is pronounced "s" when it doesn't have a dot. Ashkenazi pronunciation of Hebrew does not necessarily have anything to do with Yiddish.

As for the ה, this is a common thing in colloquial Hebrew, where common construct phrases like בית ספר or בית מדרש or בית כנסת or ספר תורה, etc., are treated like a compound word and the ה is placed on the first word. In proper Hebrew, however, you are correct that the ה should go on the second word.


----------



## تلميذ

Are there other words in Hebrew having the same root as  מדרש? I think the root is דרש


----------



## Drink

تلميذ said:


> Are there other words in Hebrew having the same root as  מדרש? I think the root is דרש



Yes, the following is a definition of the verb דרש from Morfix: "to demand  , to require , to need  , to seek , to search for  , (biblical) to seek higher guidance , to turn to powerful forces  , דורשת - female mammal in heat" and second definition "to interpret in a homiletic manner  , to sermonize , to preach".

It is related to the Arabic root درس.

In fact I find it interesting that this root has meanings related to both "seeking" and "learning", and the Arabic word طالب which means "student" also comes from the meaning of "seeking".


----------



## تلميذ

Drink said:


> Yes, the following is a definition of the verb דרש from Morfix: "to demand  , to require , to need  , to seek , to search for  , (biblical) to seek higher guidance , to turn to powerful forces  , דורשת - female mammal in heat" and second definition "to interpret in a homiletic manner  , to sermonize , to preach".
> 
> It is related to the Arabic root درس.
> 
> In fact I find it interesting that this root has meanings related to both "seeking" and "learning", and the Arabic word طالب which means "student" also comes from the meaning of "seeking".


Thank you for the information, it's very interesting! I wonder if there are other roots or words related to study and learning?


----------



## Drink

تلميذ said:


> Thank you for the information, it's very interesting! I wonder if there are other roots or words related to study and learning?



The main root for study and learning and teaching is ל-מ-ד. Some other roots related to teaching/learning are:

- ש-נ-י/ה: teaching, repeating (e.g. משנה)
- ש-נ-ן: teaching, repeating (e.g. שינן)
- ח-ק-ר: investigation (e.g. חקירה)
- י/ו-ר-י/ה: instruction, teaching (e.g. תורה, מורה)
- ח-כ-ם: wisdom (e.g. חכם, חכמה, החכים)
- שׂ-כ-ל: intellect (e.g. שכל, השכיל)
- ב-י-ן: understanding (e.g. בינה, נבון)
- י/ו-ד-ע: knowledge, information (e.g. ידע, מדע)


----------



## تلميذ

Drink said:


> The main root for study and learning and teaching is ל-מ-ד. Some other roots related to teaching/learning are:
> 
> - ש-נ-י/ה: teaching, repeating (e.g. משנה)
> - ש-נ-ן: teaching, repeating (e.g. שינן)
> - ח-ק-ר: investigation (e.g. חקירה)
> - י/ו-ר-י/ה: instruction, teaching (e.g. תורה, מורה)
> - ח-כ-ם: wisdom (e.g. חכם, חכמה, החכים)
> - שׂ-כ-ל: intellect (e.g. שכל, השכיל)
> - ב-י-ן: understanding (e.g. בינה, נבון)
> - י/ו-ד-ע: knowledge, information (e.g. ידע, מדע)


תודה רבה
Thanks a lot! 
I think I can add ח-נ-ך , correct?


----------



## Drink

تلميذ said:


> תודה רבה
> Thanks a lot!
> I think I can add ח-נ-ך , correct?



Oh yes, forgot that one.


----------

